
The Cocktail Creationist - Story about the man behind Grey Goose - sr3d
http://nymag.com/nymetro/news/bizfinance/biz/features/10816/
======
bumbledraven
The article (published in 2005) says that Sidney Frank's company "can’t launch
a new brand of vodka or gin for the next four years." According to Wikipedia,
he sold the manufacturing rights to Bacardi in 2004. His noncompete has
expired - I wonder what he's working on now?

 _Edit: Guess he's not up to anything. Wikipedia: "Before his death on January
10, 2006 at the age of 86 ..."_

------
defen
Convincing people to pay exorbitant amounts of money for an odorless,
tasteless liquid is surely one of the most brilliant marketing ideas of all
time.

From <http://www.ttb.gov/rulings/97-1.htm>: The standard of identity for vodka
was promulgated in 1949, in T.D. 5707, 1949-2 C.B. 252. The standard for vodka
provided that it was neutral spirits distilled from any material at or above
190 proof, reduced to not more than 110 proof and not less than 80 proof and,
after such reduction in proof, so treated as to be without distinctive
character, aroma, or taste. Although no explicit definition of the term
"distinctive" could be found in the hearing record, the testimony indicates
that vodka is to be as tasteless and odorless as possible.

~~~
othermaciej
Different vodkas do taste different, notwithstanding the official standard,
and typically the premium ones tend to be better. I have tried blind taste
tests. Neutral or not, there are still trace amounts of all sorts of compounds
after distillation. Cheap vodkas seem harsh and may have an aftertaste.
Premium vodkas are generally smoother in character. I find potato vodkas in
particular to have more of a sweet and creamy flavor profile.

------
sr3d
best quote: "If you meet any important people,” he said, “keep in touch with
them . . . And marry a rich girl. It’s easier to marry a million than to make
a million.”

------
jaydub
I came across an interesting article "Can malt whisky be discriminated from
blended whisky? The proof. A modification of Sir Ronald Fisher's hypothetical
tea tasting experiment."
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1550199/> via a blog post over at
[http://keepyourspiritsup-faune.blogspot.com/2008/12/grey-
goo...](http://keepyourspiritsup-faune.blogspot.com/2008/12/grey-goose-
effect.html)

Basically, its all about creating a _perception_ of value.

------
mgkimsal
I'd never even heard of Grey Goose (shows how in touch with 'hip' society I
must be) but the "Stop Acting Rich" book by Stanley seemed to obsess over it.
I had the audio book and it felt like he'd gone on for two hours about how
dumb it was to buy Grey Goose if you couldn't afford it, and that 'real
millionaires' don't buy it. I guess I'm not surprised to learn it is a very
recent invention, seemingly created specifically to target the late internet-
boom 'new rich' generation's desire to signal wealth.

~~~
hugh3
Really though, you can get Grey Goose for thirty bucks a bottle, compared to
twenty bucks for something like Absolut or maybe a few dollars less for
Smirnoff. If the extra ten dollars a bottle you pay to drink the better vodka
is a significant part of your budget, you'd have to be drinking _way_ too much
vodka.

Now, if you're paying $300 for the same bottle of Grey Goose in order to get
"VIP" table service at some nightclub, then _that_ falls into the dumbass-
desire-to-signal-wealth category.

~~~
megablast
It is not just about $10 once, it is a mindset. You can use the same excuse to
markup everything you buy, and you end up spending a lot more in a
week/month/year than you would have.

Hey, if that is worth it to you, then no problem, but I know that it is not
worth it to me. When you have drunk that $30 bottle of vodka, I would be
happier with the $10 extra I have, and being just as sated.

~~~
hugh3
Of course you can also use the same reasoning to buy the cheapest-available
option regardless of quality in everything you do. Live in a tiny studio
apartment. Wear ten-dollar Walmart jeans and whatever t-shirts you can obtain
for free. But if you're earning a decent income the only result of this is
that you wind up dead with millions of dollars in cash in the bank. What's the
point?

Unless you're at the poverty line, it's rational to pay a bit more to get
stuff that's more enjoyable. (And if you are at the poverty line, you
shouldn't be buying vodka at all). Whether it's worth paying 50% more for Grey
Goose rather than Smirnoff is an entirely personal decision and depends
whether you actually like it better... personally I don't like vodka much
anyway.

My point: there's a lot of stupid overconsumption going on out there, but Grey
Goose Vodka, being a probably-better product at a modestly higher price, isn't
really a good symbol of it.

------
duck
If someone had asked me how long Grey Goose had been around I would of said
forever - I guess that is a testament to their great marketing and pricing.
Now I know the rest of the story.

------
DannoHung
The only premium Vodka I would ever consider buying is Crystal Head Vodka,
because you get a badass Crystal Skull after you're done drinking the Vodka!

------
Cushman
_The story, at the height of LSU’s Jager boomlet, quotes kids calling the
herb- infused drink “liquid Valium,” and theorizing that Jager was an
aphrodisiac. When Sidney Frank saw this, he flew into action, assembling a
team of hot chicks, dubbed Jagerettes, and dispatching them to New Orleans
bars to hand out photocopies of the story._

:\ Marketing genius? Cool. Getting rich selling date rape? Less cool.

Although I guess that goes for everyone in the alcohol industry...

Edit: Turns out date rape is one of the things you can't criticize on HN. Who
knew.

Edit 2: Wow, really? I'm disgusted. You five guys are dicks. I know, I know,
no greater sin than complaining about downvoting, but this is disgraceful.

~~~
Cushman
For the benefit of future generations of hackers reading this, I'm not opposed
to alcohol or the producers of alcohol at all. I'm in college myself, and
drink to excess as often as I can get away with.

Furthermore, I love casual sex (although I can't get away with that at all
these days), and I absolutely do not believe that having sex while drunk makes
it "date rape".

However, I feel that modern alcohol marketing which emphasizes that getting
women drunk is the only way you are ever going to get laid is despicable, and
does bear at least some _very real_ responsibility for the uncounted thousands
of _very real_ rapes of intoxicated women that take place every year.

And if you disagree with me about that, but can't bring yourself to use your
words to say it in public, yes, that makes you a dick.

